# guinea pig chat and photos here!



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought It would be nice to have a thred with chat and photos of guinea pigs.
so add your comments and photos below :2thumb:

how much fresh veg do you feed your piggys every day? mine will eat and eat and eat fresh veg but I am keeping it down to about 1 carrot a day with one leaf of greens or a sprout each.
I also put a hand full of hay in twice a day (so it gets eaten rather than trampled on) but I will soon invest in the hay racks ( any good ones I should look out for?)

george


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

cake and cookie


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

oooh he`s a very pretty cream, nice and pale :2thumb:

i keep mine on dust extracted shavings with soft barley straw on top and put a big handful of hay in to eat like you do too.

i didnt get on with hay racks, i found that the hay seeds and bits fell in theireyes. 
suppose it could work if you hung them low enough?
or fixed them on the outside so the bits didnt fall in their eyes?


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> oooh he`s a very pretty cream, nice and pale :2thumb:


and huge! lol.. I will have to get some size comparison photos:2thumb:



pigglywiggly said:


> suppose it could work if you hung them low enough?
> or fixed them on the outside so the bits didnt fall in their eyes?


yep I was thinking nice and low.. just to keep a good amount just off the floor : victory:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I was thinking of naming my new little piggy cruella (de vil)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

whats she? a merino? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

My young girls 
Left to right is Daisy, a Teddy/rex. Rosie, a crested and finally Lily.
I will get better pictures of them asap

My males








*Solo*








*Duo*

I personally fill their whole sleeping area with hay and just let them munch on going. They seem quite good at using a toilet area so it doesnt get ruined often.


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

I love Cruella. The name is perfect for her : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

choccy baby coronets

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

coronet girlie ( with ronseal coat, lol )


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

two baby rex 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

the cream is stunning ladyboid! been looking for a sow or two but no one has any =(

iv made mine hay cubes out of tough 1/2 inch mesh as if you give them alot of hay they tend to just waste it.

mine are picked loads of grass every other day 1/2 a carrot a day each. vit c tablets in their water for 1 week every month. will take some pictures of my guys and girls sometime this week :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve just rehomed my creams!

mine have carrots and cabbage daily, some green food every day, have whatevers in the reduced to clear or whats on offer at the aldi.
carrot,swede,cellery, bananas, melon, cabbage, sprouts,toms, peppers, etc etc
and fresh grass in the summer.

am careful with apple, i have some abbysinians and theyre prone to mouth rot if they have a high acid food like that.
apples ok if i cut it up and feed it with something else to dilute it down.

i do put vit c in the water when they`re preggies, as they need more then.
a quarter of a cheapo orange fizzy tablet in a 4 pint milk bottle is the right concentration, if they overindulge they just wee it out.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I'm trying out one of those 'wild bird suet block feeder' jobbys at the minute for hay - so far so good seems to work well. 
I also stuff their hay into cardboard tubes, saves it getting trampled 
(till they pull it all out and nut the tube around everywhere anyhow !)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

all tubes have to go into gerbils and mice here!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> whats she? a merino? :mf_dribble:


She was born from texel parents : victory:



Kare said:


> My males
> image
> *Solo*


solo is so cute! 



x becca x said:


> I love Cruella. The name is perfect for her : victory:


good huh :2thumb:



pigglywiggly said:


> two baby rex
> 
> [URL="http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/8817/rexsowscinnamon.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


adorable



giant snail said:


> the cream is stunning ladyboid! been looking for a sow or two but no one has any =(
> I will take some pictures of my guys and girls sometime this week :2thumb:


thank you and I look forward to the pics :2thumb:

I didnt relise that they could have bananas! Its been quite a few years since I kept piggys so I need to catch up on whats what! :no1:

I do have a lovely little texel girl here who is ready to drop... she is not that keen on her oranges ( althought the others eat it all up fine) maybe a few of them vit C tabs would help.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

are you sure she`s a texel as it looks like she has a crest in the pic?


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

do you mean this one?
not in show coat due to a bit of chewing 










she doesnt have a crest.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

meant cruella the blacknwhite baby


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

yes cruella does have a bit of a crest, I was told both parents have the texel hair though. can she have a crest and still be texel?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

no curly whirlie are the same as the straight longhairs and come in 3 types the same.
so you might not have what you think you have...........

in straight hairs they are

sheltie - your basic longhaired doogle
coronet - same but with a hat on
peruvian - long with two rosettes, one on eat hip bone that throws the hair forwards.

in curlys they have the same hairstyles but in curly fur
texel ( = curly sheltie )
merino (= curly coronet )
alpaca (= curly peruvian )


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Pics of my piggies, Tommy and Vince (agouti rex, lilac and gold satin sheltie). Yes they are named after Motley Crue members (when we got them, we also had a rat called Sixx)...










They're scrapping at the moment, protesting their indoor cage. When the weather lets up, they'll be back in their double hutch, and Vince will be able to avoid a humping.

:lol2:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

ah so looks like she might be merino then..?
I did wonder about her genetics when I see the crest on her apon collection.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Pics of my piggies, Tommy and Vince (agouti rex, lilac and gold satin sheltie). Yes they are named after Motley Crue members (when we got them, we also had a rat called Sixx)...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


oh my goodness Vince ( the lilac and gold? ) is adorable... really adorable:flrt:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Loving this thread 

I'll get some up to date pics of my skinnies when I've time. And Pigglywiggly I adore your baby rex. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks - they are both super friendly, they lick your arm (tongues are rougher and wetter than rats, so you end up clean and soggy at the same time LOL). They're from Julie O (Asgard cavies I think?).


----------



## Aveena (Mar 28, 2008)

We have 13 little piggies! All Female  Mostly re-homed, but all different ages/sizes. but will get pics up when i get the chance! 
just love these little piggies, as they have such big personalities. 
We feed them veg/(Cant remember what its called but its a dry grass)pluss there guinea pig food. we dont bother with a hay rack as ours only pull it onto the floor. but we do have bowls, not that they use them either! haha! (tipping them up all the time)

There all stunning of the ones i've seen on here so far!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

my 2 baby sows that will be coming to me in the next 2-3 weeks. 



















also picking up 4 rescue girls in need of a new home tomorrow, hoping to bond the 6 of them together to go into a home made 10ft hutch/run when the weather warms up :2thumb:


----------



## luvcats22 (Apr 24, 2009)

these are my three swiss boys, toby and harry and max.
toby








harry








max


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

luvcats22 said:


> these are my three swiss boys, toby and harry and max.
> toby
> image
> harry
> ...


Ooohhhhhhhhhhh they are lush!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Pics of my piggies, Tommy and Vince (agouti rex, lilac and gold satin sheltie). Yes they are named after Motley Crue members (when we got them, we also had a rat called Sixx)...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Oh my!!!! I NEED Vince! :whistling2:

One of my girls, Peri, has her own little fan club on here :lol2: She was dumped in my local Subway (yes, the sammich place) and since I am in there all the time whistling2 I am quite friendly with the staff. And one day, I went in, and one of the girls was like "You won't believe what we found!!! A guinea pig..." And it went from there :lol2: It turns out a lady had been trying to sell Peri to the customers at the [email protected] down the road and when that didn't work, the next sensible idea is to go have lunch and leave her behind. Of course. So we brought her home. And she had this strange instant bond with Diesel, so....... Here she stays.

"Can we keep her?"



















Here are my three...

Peri giving kisses










Teri, Peri, and Tikka (Teri and Tikka re from Piggly)










Diesel with his gigs :lol2:










Peri


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Peri :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* There are so many pictures of her scattered around this forum, cuz she is just the perfect model!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

perri is sooo kissable..

all the photos of piggys so far are great :flrt:


----------



## luvcats22 (Apr 24, 2009)

vonnie said:


> Ooohhhhhhhhhhh they are lush!


 
thanks!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

diesel need more wiggies to herd :whistling2:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Aww they are all so gorgeous  I do love guinea pigs


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> diesel need more wiggies to herd :whistling2:



*lol* He does try, bless him :flrt: Peri doesn't listen, though. Tikka and Teri do (kinda) :lol2:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Saturday morning and I just couldnt stay in bed! 
I had to get up to see if my lovely girl had given birth yet but still no babys! 
She seems to be always laying down when I come and check on her, but then she gets up and wobbles over to me to say hello (she only wants me for her bit of greens:lol2
I thought she was close about a week ago and thought she would have about 2 piglets but now looking at her she could have 3 large ones or 4 small ones :gasp:
Her pelvic bone is very much open now so it must be close.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I did have quiet a few but all but two have gone to live with my friend so I just have these two now :flrt:

male









female


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

They are very cute :flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

she had her piglets last night /early this morning...four healthy little ones, I have not checked the sexes yeat but all look good and about the same size


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

I NEED the middle front baby, it's the cutest piggy I've ever seen :flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

cute huh! That is the one I like best but I think its a boar and I wanted to hold back a sow :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are super cute, Kel!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

SO cute! 
I miss my pigs you know! 
I had about 20 as a kid :O


My friend just posted this up on facebook, she'd kill me if she knew i was showing this to people.. lol
Cuteee photo!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww bless their little wrinkledness


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*My Guinea Piggies*

*Awww so many gorgeous guinea pigs this is my little guys :mf_dribble:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Coolsox (May 3, 2008)

Here is my Mr Moob. I've had him for a few years now, he lives on his own, not in a group as he doesn't mix well with others. He is a major part of the family and lives in the living room with us. Favorite food = Pak Choi & Cucumber!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

wow very nice... looks like two different piggys:gasp:




Coolsox said:


> Here is my Mr Moob. I've had him for a few years now, he lives on his own, not in a group as he doesn't mix well with others. He is a major part of the family and lives in the living room with us. Favorite food = Pak Choi & Cucumber!
> 
> image
> image
> ...


he is so cute.. I love guinea pigs faces :flrt:


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Yeah thats why I like him more as on photos people are like you have 2 black and white guinea pigs I'm like no thats one :mf_dribble: master of discize (appologizes for bad spelling :blush*


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> cute huh! That is the one I like best but I think its a boar and I wanted to hold back a sow :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> image


OMG those are too cute!!!!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

these are some old pictures of my skinnys as babies.
they are much bigger now and the girls are pregnant at the moment,
so excited cant wait for the babies!!:flrt:
the girls
this is Gretta.










this is Elphie.










my boy Haans.










and this is his cage mate Teddy.









and i just love them all to bits!!!!:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love the look of skinnies:flrt:


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I love the look of skinnies:flrt:


once you have them it seems normal that they dont have hair!:lol2:
they are soooo warm to touch,and they are smashing little things.
lots of character,the girls are right little madams! even more so as they are pregnant,
teddy just loves cuddles,and haans is just a purring randy boy!:gasp:
and they certainly let me know in the morning that its veggie time:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww!!! Love the little nekkid house hippos!!


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Awww!!! Love the little nekkid house hippos!!


:lol2: yea they do look like baby hippos!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*nods* Look familiar??

YouTube - House Hippo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sooty said:


> *once you have them it seems normal that they dont have hair!*:lol2:
> *they are soooo warm to touch,and they are smashing little things.*
> *lots of character,*the girls are right little madams! even more so as they are pregnant,
> teddy just loves cuddles,and haans is just a purring randy boy!:gasp:
> and they certainly let me know in the morning that its veggie time:lol2:


 
Its the same as me with my 2 nekkid cats:flrt: My 2 boys feel like warm peaches:flrt:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

These pics were taken some months ago and they are quite a bit bigger now but here are Puddles and Smudge.

Puddles










Smudge


----------



## lauralucy (Aug 18, 2010)

piggies dont normally drink water with vitamin drops in (also you cant control how much each piggy gets) and as it deteriorates quickly, your better off feeding pregnant piggies extra brocolli or red peppers as these are high in vitamin c. They should also have unlimited hay not straw, and be fed about 50g per piggy of veg everyday. i only feed apple once every couple of weeks, same with tomatoes.

here are my piggies


























pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve just rehomed my creams!
> 
> mine have carrots and cabbage daily, some green food every day, have whatevers in the reduced to clear or whats on offer at the aldi.
> carrot,swede,cellery, bananas, melon, cabbage, sprouts,toms, peppers, etc etc
> ...


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh my! they are some pretty pigs:flrt:

I asked some companys for some free samples the other day for my piggys(try before you buy)
I got dried dandilion and two other packs of dried stuff ( cant remember the name of it now) but non of them were really liked.
I also got some readigrass sent through, It smelt lovely and the piggys liked it.:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooh!! Links to freebies are always appreciated


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

lauralucy said:


> piggies dont normally drink water with vitamin drops in (also you cant control how much each piggy gets) and as it deteriorates quickly, your better off feeding pregnant piggies extra brocolli or red peppers as these are high in vitamin c. They should also have unlimited hay not straw, and be fed about 50g per piggy of veg everyday. i only feed apple once every couple of weeks, same with tomatoes.


sorry but i have to correct you there.

piggies are fine with vitamin drops in the water as long as you dont overdo it. the concentration i have put is the one recommended by the veterinary book `diseases of domestic guinea pigs`this is the book that the vets use to diagnose and treat piggies.

abidec drops are recommended for convalescing animals.

vitamin b12 for ones off their food. or metatone tonic

orange fizzy vitamin tablets in the water for routine use is one tablet per 8 litres of water.
pregnant pigs require more - so one tablet in 5 litres of water

if you have a pig with scurvey/deficency they need 100mg per kilo of pig

and its the vitamin c added to dry food that detriorates radily. vitamin c is water soluble, so the stuff added to dry food oxidises with the moisture in the air, so by 9 to 12 weeks after its manufactured a lot of it is lost........if the food has been on the shelf a while you`re paying for food thats not a complete diet.


straw is fine for feeding/bedding as long as it good quality and either oat or barley which is soft.
its wheat straw that you should never use, as its hard and sharp and piggies will damage their eyes.
dried grass such as readigrass or justgrass can be used too, especially when they good hay is gone or hard to find.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! Links to freebies are always appreciated


I just emailed some companys I found on google : victory:
I know readigrass sent me one and the other company I think was burns who sent me the other dried out grasses ect..


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool


----------



## lozza84 (Jan 7, 2010)

sheltie boar (white and cream nose)

DSC_0023_03 by redloz1, on Flickr

peruvian sow

DSC_0135_01 by redloz1, on Flickr

peruvian sow

DSC_0127_01 by redloz1, on Flickr

alpaca sow

DSC_0132_01 by redloz1, on Flickr


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Loving your sheltie boy!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

me too, he`s rather squeezy :flrt:

just found my peruvian boy flat and cold in his hutch, not happy :-(


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Just got this new little boy for my birthday! not sure of breed but he is gorgeous!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> me too, he`s rather squeezy :flrt:
> 
> just found my peruvian boy flat and cold in his hutch, not happy :-(


 
sorry to hear that  do you know why? was he getting on?


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> Just got this new little boy for my birthday! not sure of breed but he is gorgeous!


He is adorable! that photo had me in stitches :lol2:


----------



## lozza84 (Jan 7, 2010)

shiftylou said:


> Just got this new little boy for my birthday! not sure of breed but he is gorgeous!
> 
> image
> image
> ...


looks like a peru or peru x to me but you're right, he IS gorgeous!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What a cutie, Shiftylou!!!!!!!!!!!!! Loving his little mohawk!


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are my two girls:

Simon (yes, she's a sow and called Simon XD)









And Sparrow:









I'm getting another girl next week


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

How FREAKING CUTE is Sparrow?!?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

ladyboid said:


> sorry to hear that  do you know why? was he getting on?


most likely at least 5 or 6, i`ve had him 3 years, and he wasnt a youngster when i accidently rehomed him and his pals, & he had massive toenails then.



shiftylou said:


> Just got this new little boy for my birthday! not sure of breed but he is gorgeous!
> 
> image
> image
> ...


thats a damn fine peruvian :flrt:


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

Amalthea said:


> How FREAKING CUTE is Sparrow?!?


So cute :2thumb: She used to lick me too! But she doesn't do it anymore. They'll be joined by another girl next week


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Seem to be a lot of guinea pigs posts atm so I thought I'd bump this up, and finally post some pics of my nekkid gang while I'm at it!

Reemus - my oldest boy - bad pic as he was poorly and on antibiotics - not in a posing mood bless him










My two original sows

Athene










Persephone










And my babies who stayed

Plutus










Phoebe



















And finally my gorgeous cinnamon agouti boy Khronos


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

here are a few of the piggies.









both now have had babies

















swiss sow, swiss boar black eyed golden

two baby girls








baby boys









golden's babies

















some baby shelties/ coronets









x bred sow.







she has had 3 lovely babies taking pictures today.








rex boar

alpaca boar









rex sow















( trying to find her a twin boy friend) :whistling2:

dalmation sow , agouti sow of some kind :lol2: and rex sow


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

some of the sheltie's and coronets few months back























coffe the boar







coffee the boar







smudge

big tri color sow i have. she has been holding onto these babies!









shall take some piccies of my new pigs today :no1:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

new alpaca boar

























iv never had an alpaca with so much hair!

baby guinea pigs from aby x sow


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Cute boar!!!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i really thought id posted in this thread!

my 2 sows, sisters, ginger and white is nancy, black and white is penny.










their home, 2 separate hutches joined together with a tube. hutches are 84 inches long, 20 inches wide each so lots of space for the girls to race about. the hutch under the window is their 'run' hutch, fully open at the front with tubes and tunnels etc, the hutch against the fence is 3.5ft with their food bowls water etc, and then 3.5ft of enclosed bed area with separate boxes in there which they like to snuggle in.










i love my 2 piggies, i know in all that hutch they could easily have several friends but they are happy just the pair of them in there and they are spoilt rotten :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Il bump this up with pics of my littlens new pets


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

The littlens new pets the lady said what breed they were but I forgot any one no , also any links where I can see all breeds available I'm finding myself interested


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just had 3 baby skinny pigs born 


































Have 2 males in classifieds section and 2 females going up for sale this week if anyones interested:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

tom495 said:


> Just had 3 baby skinny pigs born
> 
> image
> image
> ...




What sex is the bottom one and how old ?


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is my wee rescue abbyruvian. Snuffle Pig 

The day I picked him up at the rehoming centre, tiny. 



















Digging into a living salad










And more recently. He is a MASSIVE pig. It's mostly the amount of hair he has...


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

oh no these are 3 days old, they arent the ones for sale i have some older boars and 2 older sows that im selling. The one in the picture is female, if i remember rightly (2 darker ones look almost identical 1 is male other is female)


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

tom495 said:


> oh no these are 3 days old, they arent the ones for sale i have some older boars and 2 older sows that im selling. The one in the picture is female, if i remember rightly (2 darker ones look almost identical 1 is male other is female)


Oh right I wouldn't mind a pair of skinnys like the full blk ones


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

jaykickboxer said:


> Oh right I wouldn't mind a pair of skinnys like the full blk ones


I have a 7 month old all black boar and a 7 month old female that is mostly one colour i can send you photos of all available ones if you like pm me your email address if your interested:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Done, cheers


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

jaykickboxer said:


> Done, cheers


Pics sent, anyone else interested drop me a pm :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a decent care sheet read a few but there's a few conflicting things about vitamins be nice to no I have everything right for them


----------



## Pennys (Oct 3, 2012)

I love this thread, I absolutely adore guinea pigs but I don't own any, luckily I work in a pet shop so I can have cuddles with lots of baby guineas :flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my guinea pig is named mr. wiggles...


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

I used to breed & show piggies, had over 80 of them at one point! Nowadays I just have 2 gorgeous bald boys, Archie (black/golden face) and Bertie (white on face) :flrt:









Sleepy boys!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my pig has fur!:no1:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Has anyone got or seen any of these cuy giant guinea pigs ?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Ooo great thread, I used to have 16 at one point after visiting a few shows and getting two 'females' from that popular chain store that turned out to be one of each :lol2: not that I mind, having baby guineas around was one of the best things i've ever experienced!

I only have one of the original group left now, Maggie  who was from a show in Bucks and was hand reared.









Heres the group of girls back in the day:









Plus the mum (grey and black...no idea what it would be called, a roan mix i guess) and dad (coronet) to most of them, sadly its the most rubbish, blurry photo ever, mum is just about ready to pop her litter in this pic:









and heres the boys, 2 from a litter we had, one was taken in from a guy my brother met on his building yard. He also had a brother but he sadly died shortly after he got to us.



















And not included in the female group pic as she didnt get on with other guinea pigs, is bullseye:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Everyone that meets Snufflepig always asks me do Guinea pigs always get that big? I dunno... how hooooje is he on the piggie scale? Bare in mind, my boobs are mahoosive....


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Everyone that meets Snufflepig always asks me do Guinea pigs always get that big? I dunno... how hooooje is he on the piggie scale? Bare in mind, my boobs are mahoosive....
> 
> image


How big ? He looks huge to me I've finally found some giants ( cuy ) guinea pigs I wonder if he's one of them he's realy nice as soon as some giants are born il have some watch this space


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> How big ? He looks huge to me I've finally found some giants ( cuy ) guinea pigs I wonder if he's one of them he's realy nice as soon as some giants are born il have some watch this space


As big as big boobs, thats how big!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> As big as big boobs, thats how big!


I wasn't asking about the guinea pig ? :lol2:


Anyways here's some giants 

http://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=53774&page=2


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> I wasn't asking about the guinea pig ? :lol2:
> 
> 
> Anyways here's some giants
> ...


Mahoosive I tells you!


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

jaykickboxer said:


> Has anyone got or seen any of these cuy giant guinea pigs ?


Yes I have 4 Cuy myself.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

What is a Cuy pig?


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Cuy is the Peruvian name for guinea pig, they are generally referred to as giants. They are bred for size in Peru as they are raised for meat and used in rituals. They are very highly prized in Peru especially particular colours.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

kingkelly said:


> Cuy is the Peruvian name for guinea pig, they are generally referred to as giants. They are bred for size in Peru as they are raised for meat and used in rituals. They are very highly prized in Peru especially particular colours.


There's hardly any about I've been looking ages , I spoke to somebody yesterday but her only baby is reserved she's hoping for babies soon do u have any expected , I'm after some giants don't mind age ? Do u mind me asking where u got yours ?il pay top dollar if need be I need some giants


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

What makes a piggie a giant? In reference to weight, length, height etc.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> What makes a piggie a giant? In reference to weight, length, height etc.


4-8 pounds apparently 

California's Giant Guinea Pigs and the Cuys Criollos Mejorados - Guinea Pig Today


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh woa... Snufflepig is only 3lbs. It's gotta be the fluff!


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Yeah one of my babies was three and a half kilos adult weight.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Oh woa... Snufflepig is only 3lbs. It's gotta be the fluff!


I think a averidge normal ones 2 lbs so he's still big


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Resurrecting with a Snuffle Pig in the bath!


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

think this thread could use some more attention from piggy lovers:lol2:

recently took home a boar from the petshop i work at as he had an abscess on his throat. never had any g pigs before and the original plan was to take him back once he was better. 

but he's grown on me like a wart! would love to keep him, but not sure if theres a point since im not "allowed" another one by the OH.
never knew they had such wee personalities! he will happily sit on my lap all day so long as i keep petting him!


----------



## Lincolnsmommy (Sep 11, 2012)

*My Boys Kevin and AJ X*


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

Reptile Forums - Naomi23jayne's Album: Guinea pigs my album of guineas. Maggie had her first litter of 2 Monday morning so they are currently about 2 days old, so cute! Already running around, eating and making as much noise as they can :flrt:


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

i have 4 guinea's had 5 but one passed away about a month ago  but not before he got my girl pregnant now i have a mini version of him and her!:lol2:
gomez who passed away...















maggie...








when i realised she was pregnant...








gomez and maggie...















and now her babies! she only had the 2...





























and then my new addition Lockie...


----------

